# allergic



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi i have a question my husband had allergic and my puppy hair is every where in the floor or when i pick her up and hold her for a while then i had 
a lot of hair my my shirt 
what do you do with your maltese when they hair is falling all in the house ?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Maltese should not shed like that. They should not be shedding any more than a person would if they have regular brushing, bathing, and blow drying.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And the allergy is to dog saliva or dander. There can also be an allergy to the products you use.


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

my husband saying that he is having allegirc because of my puppy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maltese, nor any other breed is 100% hypoallergenic. So, if your husband is allergic to dogs, and you got a Maltese thinking he would be okay with one, unfortunately it doesn't work out that way in many situations. The saliva & dander of the pet is what causes allergies, not the hair itself.

JMM is correct in that your Maltese should not be "shedding" like a normal dog would. They have hair just like humans, and they should only shed a few strands in the same way humans do.

How often do you bathe your Maltese? I recommend bathing once per week, with daily brushings.

As far as hair being on your clothes & floors, I don't have that problem so I can't offer much advice. You really shouldn't have any dog hair on your clothes since they don't really shed. I have mostly hardwood floors throughout my house, and I sweep or vacuum them every other day, followed by a once per week mopping/steam cleaning.


----------



## JANET13 (Nov 19, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Maltese, nor any other breed is 100% hypoallergenic. So, if your husband is allergic to dogs, and you got a Maltese thinking he would be okay with one, unfortunately it doesn't work out that way in many situations. The saliva & dander of the pet is what causes allergies, not the hair itself.
> 
> JMM is correct in that your Maltese should not be "shedding" like a normal dog would. They have hair just like humans, and they should only shed a few strands in the same way humans do.
> 
> ...


I bathed her every monday 
I have carpet


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine do lose hair but they also play a lot. Everyone in my house is use to white hairs on their shirts. My daughter and I lose a lot of our hair (we both have long hair) so everyone is use to having brown hair or white hair on their clothes.:blush: 

My son and I have asthma (I am a horrible asthmatic) and these little ones are the first dog that we can actually bury our faces in their hair and not get any allergic reaction.:thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am allergic to cats and a lot of dogs, but not Bichon or Maltese. I find I only have slight allergies to the shampoo and conditioner I use on her. You should see if your husband is more allergic just after a bath when the products are stronger. Of course he could still be allergic to the dander etc. but less likely than most other dogs.


----------

